# Internet Connection Drops / Network related



## davidb2989 (Jan 8, 2005)

Network/Internet Problem:
I have 2 desktop computers connected via ethernet to a Linksys router. Both are configured exactly the same way. One continually drops the internet connection [although in Network Connections it shows as connected]. 
The problem is in the network. I must manually right click on the LAN logo and select 'repair'. Usually the connection then works [although some times I must re-start the computer]. I also have 2 wireless computers connect through the same WRTG54 Linksys router. Only this one computer loses the connection. I have already set the advanced settings to 'force' the speed on my networking controller to 'force 100 full duplex'. This did not help. I'll mention that I have a vpn setup on both desktops. On the one with the problem, I can sometimes regain my connection by connecting to the vpn and then disconnecting. P.S.-> I use ZoneAlarm and both computers are set exactly the same. Even when I leave ZoneAlarm 'disabled', I still lose connection.

Any suggestions for additional attempt would be appreciated.
davidb2989


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

I think I'd do a complete virus scan, then check for sypware/malware and totally rule that out before you get too much farther into debugging the network.

Download / Install / Update / and Run: 
*Adaware SE * check for any updates before running it. 
Get the plug-in for fixing VX2 variants. You can download it at this *SITE*
To run this tool, install to the hard drive, then open Ad-aware->Add-ons and select VX2 Cleaner. Then click Run Tool and OK to start it. If it's clean, it will say Status System Clean. Otherwise, you will have to click on the Clean button to remove the VX2 infection.

Download and install *Spybot S&D* . Run Spybot and click on the 'Search for Updates' button. Install any updates that are available. Next click on the 'Check for Problems' button. Let it run the scan. If it finds something, check all those in RED and hit the *Fix Selected Problems* button. Exit Spybot. If you keep getting the DSO Exploit entries, even after you updated Windows and fixed them, then download the  *Spybot DSO Exploit Fix* and install it over the current Spybot installation.

Scan your pc with one of these free online scanners:
*Panda ActiveScan*  
*RAV AntiVirus*
*Housecall*. Be sure to put a check the box beside AutoClean.

Also, Download and install: *HiJackThis 1.99.1*. 

*(Always create a Folder for HiJackThis anywhere but your Temp/Temporary Internet Folders or Desktop. A good place to make a folder would be in My Documents, as this is where it will save the backup files needed if there's a problem.)* 

Then doubleclick HijackThis.exe, and hit "Do A System Scan And Save Log". Make sure all Windows and Browsers are closed.
When the scan is finished, best to save your text file in the same folder as where you put HiJackthis. 

Create a New Thread and include a fresh HJT log in *HiJackThisLog Help Forum* and Copy/Paste the info from your saved Hijackthis log file into your new topic. A Moderator/ Security Team Expert will give you instructions. 

****DO NOT TRY TO FIX ANYTHING, MAJOR DAMAGE CAN BE DONE TO YOUR SYSTEM IF THIS TOOL IS USED INCORRECTLY, PLEASE WAIT FOR AN ANALYST/
MODERATOR TO GIVE YOU INSTRUCTIONS*** *

*Always* describe your problem and any programs you have used to try to resolve your issue. Your description can go a long way to solving/repairing your particular issue.


----------



## davidb2989 (Jan 8, 2005)

*actions taken*

Every day, I run Adaware and Spybot. I run Norton Virus Scan regularly and these have not eliminated the problem. I just ran the Microsoft winsock reset facility, and although the Adaware and Spybot have not stopped the problem, I haven't had to re-boot since running the winsock repair. I'll post again if it isn't repaired.
thanks for your input.
davidb2989


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

That's a bit strange, it sure sounds like something going on other than a network configuration issue.


----------



## davidb2989 (Jan 8, 2005)

*still unresolved !*

Well, too good to be true.....the winsock repair did not fix my problem....I can get my connection back by repairing in network connections, but I do lose internet access [only on the one computer] after a few hours of inactivity. As I mentioned earlier, I have run SpybotS&D and Adaware every day, with no effect on this issue. I can access all the other computers on my network [even the wireless ones] when the internet connection does not work....seems strange.....what should I try next??????


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

I still think something program or malware is screwing with the WINSOCK, I can't imagine what else would be doing this. Can you post a HijackThis log?


----------



## davidb2989 (Jan 8, 2005)

*HiJack This LOG*

Here's the HiJack This LOG:

Logfile of HijackThis v1.98.2
Scan saved at 4:40:43 PM, on 4/19/2005
Platform: Windows XP SP2 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 SP2 (6.00.2900.2180)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccSetMgr.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\SNDSrvc.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\SPBBC\SPBBCSvc.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccEvtMgr.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\cisvc.exe
C:\Program Files\Executive Software\DiskeeperServer\DKService.exe
C:\Program Files\Norton AntiVirus\navapsvc.exe
C:\Program Files\Norton AntiVirus\IWP\NPFMntor.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\nvsvc32.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\slserv.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\CCPD-LC\symlcsvc.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\ZoneLabs\vsmon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\MsPMSPSv.exe
C:\Program Files\eM\Bay Reader\Shwicon2k.exe
C:\Program Files\Roxio\Easy CD Creator 6\DragToDisc\DrgToDsc.exe
C:\Program Files\MUSICMATCH\MUSICMATCH Jukebox\mm_tray.exe
C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe
C:\Program Files\Java\j2re1.4.2_06\bin\jusched.exe
C:\Program Files\MUSICMATCH\MUSICMATCH Jukebox\mmtask.exe
C:\Program Files\Viewpoint\Viewpoint Manager\ViewMgr.exe
C:\Program Files\Zone Labs\ZoneAlarm\zlclient.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccApp.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Microsoft AntiSpyware\gcasServ.exe
C:\Program Files\StorageSync\StrgSync.exe
C:\Program Files\Microsoft AntiSpyware\gcasDtServ.exe
C:\Program Files\BigFix\BigFix.exe
C:\Program Files\stickies\stickies.exe
C:\Program Files\MUSICMATCH\MUSICMATCH Jukebox\MMJB.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\cidaemon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\explorer.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\realsched.exe
C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe
C:\Program Files\Windows NT\Accessories\wordpad.exe
K:\John-Utilities\HijackThis19802.exe

R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://www.msnbc.com/
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://www.emachines.com
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://www.msnbc.com/
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Connection Wizard,ShellNext = http://www.emachines.com/
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings,ProxyOverride = 10.*,*.alliant.com,usfoas2.usfood.com
O2 - BHO: AcroIEHlprObj Class - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {53707962-6F74-2D53-2644-206D7942484F} - C:\PROGRA~1\SPYBOT~1\SDHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: NAV Helper - {BDF3E430-B101-42AD-A544-FADC6B084872} - C:\Program Files\Norton AntiVirus\NavShExt.dll
O3 - Toolbar: Norton AntiVirus - {42CDD1BF-3FFB-4238-8AD1-7859DF00B1D6} - C:\Program Files\Norton AntiVirus\NavShExt.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NvCplDaemon] RUNDLL32.EXE C:\WINDOWS\System32\NvCpl.dll,NvStartup
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [nwiz] nwiz.exe /install
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [showicon2k] C:\Program Files\\eM\Bay Reader\Shwicon2k.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [RoxioEngineUtility] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Roxio Shared\System\EngUtil.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [RoxioDragToDisc] "C:\Program Files\Roxio\Easy CD Creator 6\DragToDisc\DrgToDsc.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [MMTray] C:\Program Files\MUSICMATCH\MUSICMATCH Jukebox\mm_tray.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe" -atboottime
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SunJavaUpdateSched] C:\Program Files\Java\j2re1.4.2_06\bin\jusched.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [mmtask] C:\Program Files\MUSICMATCH\MUSICMATCH Jukebox\mmtask.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ViewMgr] C:\Program Files\Viewpoint\Viewpoint Manager\ViewMgr.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Zone Labs Client] "C:\Program Files\Zone Labs\ZoneAlarm\zlclient.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [PDF Converter Registry Controller] "C:\Program Files\ScanSoft\PDF Converter\RegistryController.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TkBellExe] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\realsched.exe" -osboot
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ccApp] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccApp.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Symantec NetDriver Monitor] C:\PROGRA~1\SYMNET~1\SNDMon.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [gcasServ] "C:\Program Files\Microsoft AntiSpyware\gcasServ.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NeroFilterCheck] C:\WINDOWS\system32\NeroCheck.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [StrgSync.exe] C:\Program Files\StorageSync\StrgSync.exe -w
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [NBJ] "C:\Program Files\Ahead\Nero BackItUp\NBJ.exe"
O4 - Startup: Stickies.lnk = C:\Program Files\stickies\stickies.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Adobe Reader Speed Launch.lnk = C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\Reader\reader_sl.exe
O4 - Global Startup: BigFix.lnk = C:\Program Files\BigFix\BigFix.exe
O8 - Extra context menu item: Open PDF in Word - res://C:\Program Files\ScanSoft\PDF Converter\IEShellExt.dll /100
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\WINDOWS\System32\msjava.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Sun Java Console - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\WINDOWS\System32\msjava.dll
O9 - Extra button: ICQ - {6224f700-cba3-4071-b251-47cb894244cd} - C:\Program Files\ICQ\ICQ.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: ICQ - {6224f700-cba3-4071-b251-47cb894244cd} - C:\Program Files\ICQ\ICQ.exe
O9 - Extra button: AIM - {AC9E2541-2814-11d5-BC6D-00B0D0A1DE45} - C:\Program Files\aim\aim.exe
O9 - Extra button: Real.com - {CD67F990-D8E9-11d2-98FE-00C0F0318AFE} - C:\WINDOWS\System32\Shdocvw.dll
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Windows Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O12 - Plugin for .bcf: C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\Plugins\NPBelv32.dll
O12 - Plugin for .spop: C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\Plugins\NPDocBox.dll
O14 - IERESET.INF: START_PAGE_URL=http://www.emachines.com
O16 - DPF: {05D96F71-87C6-11D3-9BE4-00902742D6E0} (QuickPlace Class) - http://quickplace.usfood.com/qp2.cab
O16 - DPF: {11260943-421B-11D0-8EAC-0000C07D88CF} (iPIX ActiveX Control) - http://www.ipix.com/download/ipixx.cab
O16 - DPF: {17492023-C23A-453E-A040-C7C580BBF700} (Windows Genuine Advantage Validation Tool) - http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?linkid=34738&clcid=0x409
O16 - DPF: {22D4879A-92DB-470D-8A83-E158797D8176} (Liquid.LiquidHelper) - file://E:\components\Liquid.ocx
O16 - DPF: {4C39376E-FA9D-4349-BACC-D305C1750EF3} (EPUImageControl Class) - http://tools.ebayimg.com/eps/wl/activex/EPUWALControl_v1-0-3-9.cab
O16 - DPF: {62475759-9E84-458E-A1AB-5D2C442ADFDE} - http://a1540.g.akamai.net/7/1540/52...pple.com/mickey/us/win/QuickTimeInstaller.exe
O16 - DPF: {644E432F-49D3-41A1-8DD5-E099162EEEC5} (Symantec RuFSI Utility Class) - http://security.symantec.com/sscv6/SharedContent/common/bin/cabsa.cab
O16 - DPF: {917623D1-D8E5-11D2-BE8B-00104B06BDE3} (CamImage Class) - http://burch.nlenet.com/activex/AxisCamControl.ocx
O16 - DPF: {9600F64D-755F-11D4-A47F-0001023E6D5A} (Shutterfly Picture Upload Plugin) - http://web1.shutterfly.com/downloads/Uploader.cab
O16 - DPF: {9A9307A0-7DA4-4DAF-B042-5009F29E09E1} (ActiveScan Installer Class) - http://www.pandasoftware.com/activescan/as5/asinst.cab
O16 - DPF: {A93D84FD-641F-43AE-B963-E6FA84BE7FE7} (LinkSys Content Update) - http://www.linksysfix.com/netcheck/24/install/gtdownls.cab
O16 - DPF: {CAFECAFE-0013-0001-0008-ABCDEFABCDEF} (JInitiator 1.3.1.8) - http://hp815npc:7779/discoverer/plus_files/plugin/jinit1318.exe
O16 - DPF: {DBA230D1-8467-4e69-987E-5FAE815A3B45} - 
O17 - HKLM\System\CS1\Services\Tcpip\Parameters: SearchList = alliant.com,usfood.com
O17 - HKLM\System\CCS\Services\Tcpip\Parameters: SearchList = alliant.com,usfood.com

Thanks in advance..
davidb2989


----------



## qtlin2x (Aug 27, 2004)

davidb2989 said:


> Every day, I run Adaware and Spybot. I run Norton Virus Scan regularly and these have not eliminated the problem. I just ran the Microsoft winsock reset facility, and although the Adaware and Spybot have not stopped the problem, I haven't had to re-boot since running the winsock repair. I'll post again if it isn't repaired.
> thanks for your input.
> davidb2989


 hi! im just wondering, you said that only that one computer is having an internet problem right? have you also tried doing a static IP on that PC, specifically the DNS #'s, bec b4 at my previous work, even though we can't explain it, it does work. Also, if the problem is not with the processes of your PC, you may try switching the NIC cards if its ok, i had that problem with my PC b4 and ive isolated that its the card. but anyway, i blieve the techs here may give you better solution, im just suggesting.. :sayyes:


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Take a look at this HijackThis Log Analysis, and see if you recognize the stuff that has been flagged. If anything there isn't something you are sure belongs there, I'd download the latest Hijackthis and post a log in the security section. Note that you're not running the current version, which I believe is 1.99.1.


----------



## davidb2989 (Jan 8, 2005)

*Thanks !*

Thanks to everyone that tried to help with this problem. Surprisingly, the solution was the upgrading of the drivers for my nvidia network card. I noticed it was running on the drivers from prior to XP service pack-2 upgrade, so after trying all the suggestions with no result, I looked for an upgrade. It's been 48 hours, and have not yet lost my connection.
Thanks to everyone


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Well, there's a thing that comes from left field! Thanks for letting us know the solution. :smile:

You can mark your own threads solved using the thread tools at the upper right of the screen.


----------



## davidb2989 (Jan 8, 2005)

*same problem AGAIN !*

Strange....updating the drivers for the nvidia network card cleared this problem for 2 days....BUT AGAIN it's doing it....AGAIN....

Network/Internet Problem:
I have 2 desktop computers connected via ethernet to a Linksys router. Both are configured exactly the same way. One continually drops the internet connection [although in Network Connections it shows as connected]. 
The problem is in the network. I must manually right click on the LAN logo and select 'repair'. Usually the connection then works [although some times I must re-start the computer]. I also have 2 wireless computers connect through the same WRTG54 Linksys router. Only this one computer loses the connection. I have already set the advanced settings to 'force' the speed on my networking controller to 'force 100 full duplex'. This did not help. I'll mention that I have a vpn setup on both desktops. On the one with the problem, I can sometimes regain my connection by connecting to the vpn and then disconnecting. P.S.-> I use ZoneAlarm and both computers are set exactly the same. Even when I leave ZoneAlarm 'disabled', I still lose connection.

I'm posting the newest [from the latest version of HiJack This] HiJack Log;

PLEASE HELP:

Logfile of HijackThis v1.99.1
Scan saved at 6:56:41 PM, on 4/26/2005
Platform: Windows XP SP2 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 SP2 (6.00.2900.2180)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccSetMgr.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\SNDSrvc.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\SPBBC\SPBBCSvc.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccEvtMgr.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\cisvc.exe
C:\Program Files\Executive Software\DiskeeperServer\DKService.exe
C:\Program Files\Norton AntiVirus\navapsvc.exe
C:\Program Files\Norton AntiVirus\IWP\NPFMntor.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvsvc32.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\slserv.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\CCPD-LC\symlcsvc.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\MsPMSPSv.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\Program Files\eM\Bay Reader\Shwicon2k.exe
C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe
C:\Program Files\Java\j2re1.4.2_06\bin\jusched.exe
C:\Program Files\Viewpoint\Viewpoint Manager\ViewMgr.exe
C:\Program Files\Zone Labs\ZoneAlarm\zlclient.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccApp.exe
C:\Program Files\Microsoft AntiSpyware\gcasServ.exe
C:\Program Files\StorageSync\StrgSync.exe
C:\Program Files\MUSICMATCH\MUSICMATCH Jukebox\mm_tray.exe
C:\Program Files\NVIDIA Corporation\NvMixer\NVMixerTray.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\RUNDLL32.EXE
C:\Program Files\BigFix\BigFix.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Microsoft AntiSpyware\gcasDtServ.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\cidaemon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\LIVING~1.SCR
C:\PROGRA~1\ScreenSaver.com\Living Marine Aquarium Full\ASKernel.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\ZoneLabs\vsmon.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\realsched.exe
K:\Downloaded Programs\HiJack This\hijackthis\HijackThis.exe
C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe

R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://www.msnbc.com/
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://www.emachines.com
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://www.msnbc.com/
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Connection Wizard,ShellNext = http://www.emachines.com/
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings,ProxyOverride = 10.*,*.alliant.com,usfoas2.usfood.com
O2 - BHO: AcroIEHlprObj Class - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {53707962-6F74-2D53-2644-206D7942484F} - C:\PROGRA~1\SPYBOT~1\SDHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: NAV Helper - {BDF3E430-B101-42AD-A544-FADC6B084872} - C:\Program Files\Norton AntiVirus\NavShExt.dll
O3 - Toolbar: Norton AntiVirus - {42CDD1BF-3FFB-4238-8AD1-7859DF00B1D6} - C:\Program Files\Norton AntiVirus\NavShExt.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [showicon2k] C:\Program Files\\eM\Bay Reader\Shwicon2k.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe" -atboottime
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SunJavaUpdateSched] C:\Program Files\Java\j2re1.4.2_06\bin\jusched.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ViewMgr] C:\Program Files\Viewpoint\Viewpoint Manager\ViewMgr.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Zone Labs Client] "C:\Program Files\Zone Labs\ZoneAlarm\zlclient.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [PDF Converter Registry Controller] "C:\Program Files\ScanSoft\PDF Converter\RegistryController.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TkBellExe] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\realsched.exe" -osboot
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ccApp] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccApp.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Symantec NetDriver Monitor] C:\PROGRA~1\SYMNET~1\SNDMon.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [gcasServ] "C:\Program Files\Microsoft AntiSpyware\gcasServ.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NeroFilterCheck] C:\WINDOWS\system32\NeroCheck.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [StrgSync.exe] C:\Program Files\StorageSync\StrgSync.exe -w
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [MMTray] C:\Program Files\MUSICMATCH\MUSICMATCH Jukebox\mm_tray.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NVMixerTray] "C:\Program Files\NVIDIA Corporation\NvMixer\NVMixerTray.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NvCplDaemon] RUNDLL32.EXE C:\WINDOWS\system32\NvCpl.dll,NvStartup
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [nwiz] nwiz.exe /install
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [NBJ] "C:\Program Files\Ahead\Nero BackItUp\NBJ.exe"
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [NvMediaCenter] RUNDLL32.EXE C:\WINDOWS\system32\NVMCTRAY.DLL,NvTaskbarInit
O4 - Startup: Stickies.lnk = C:\Program Files\stickies\stickies.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Adobe Reader Speed Launch.lnk = C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\Reader\reader_sl.exe
O4 - Global Startup: BigFix.lnk = C:\Program Files\BigFix\BigFix.exe
O8 - Extra context menu item: Open PDF in Word - res://C:\Program Files\ScanSoft\PDF Converter\IEShellExt.dll /100
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\WINDOWS\System32\msjava.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Sun Java Console - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\WINDOWS\System32\msjava.dll
O9 - Extra button: ICQ - {6224f700-cba3-4071-b251-47cb894244cd} - C:\Program Files\ICQ\ICQ.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: ICQ - {6224f700-cba3-4071-b251-47cb894244cd} - C:\Program Files\ICQ\ICQ.exe
O9 - Extra button: AIM - {AC9E2541-2814-11d5-BC6D-00B0D0A1DE45} - C:\Program Files\aim\aim.exe
O9 - Extra button: Real.com - {CD67F990-D8E9-11d2-98FE-00C0F0318AFE} - C:\WINDOWS\System32\Shdocvw.dll
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Windows Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O12 - Plugin for .bcf: C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\Plugins\NPBelv32.dll
O12 - Plugin for .spop: C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\Plugins\NPDocBox.dll
O14 - IERESET.INF: START_PAGE_URL=http://www.emachines.com
O16 - DPF: {05D96F71-87C6-11D3-9BE4-00902742D6E0} (QuickPlace Class) - http://quickplace.usfood.com/qp2.cab
O16 - DPF: {11260943-421B-11D0-8EAC-0000C07D88CF} (iPIX ActiveX Control) - http://www.ipix.com/download/ipixx.cab
O16 - DPF: {17492023-C23A-453E-A040-C7C580BBF700} (Windows Genuine Advantage Validation Tool) - http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?linkid=34738&clcid=0x409
O16 - DPF: {22D4879A-92DB-470D-8A83-E158797D8176} (Liquid.LiquidHelper) - file://E:\components\Liquid.ocx
O16 - DPF: {4C39376E-FA9D-4349-BACC-D305C1750EF3} (EPUImageControl Class) - http://tools.ebayimg.com/eps/wl/activex/EPUWALControl_v1-0-3-9.cab
O16 - DPF: {62475759-9E84-458E-A1AB-5D2C442ADFDE} - http://a1540.g.akamai.net/7/1540/52...pple.com/mickey/us/win/QuickTimeInstaller.exe
O16 - DPF: {644E432F-49D3-41A1-8DD5-E099162EEEC5} (Symantec RuFSI Utility Class) - http://security.symantec.com/sscv6/SharedContent/common/bin/cabsa.cab
O16 - DPF: {917623D1-D8E5-11D2-BE8B-00104B06BDE3} (CamImage Class) - http://burch.nlenet.com/activex/AxisCamControl.ocx
O16 - DPF: {9600F64D-755F-11D4-A47F-0001023E6D5A} (Shutterfly Picture Upload Plugin) - http://web1.shutterfly.com/downloads/Uploader.cab
O16 - DPF: {9A9307A0-7DA4-4DAF-B042-5009F29E09E1} (ActiveScan Installer Class) - http://www.pandasoftware.com/activescan/as5/asinst.cab
O16 - DPF: {A93D84FD-641F-43AE-B963-E6FA84BE7FE7} (LinkSys Content Update) - http://www.linksysfix.com/netcheck/24/install/gtdownls.cab
O16 - DPF: {CAFECAFE-0013-0001-0008-ABCDEFABCDEF} (JInitiator 1.3.1.8) - http://hp815npc:7779/discoverer/plus_files/plugin/jinit1318.exe
O16 - DPF: {DBA230D1-8467-4e69-987E-5FAE815A3B45} - 
O17 - HKLM\System\CS1\Services\Tcpip\Parameters: SearchList = alliant.com,usfood.com
O17 - HKLM\System\CCS\Services\Tcpip\Parameters: SearchList = alliant.com,usfood.com
O23 - Service: Symantec Event Manager (ccEvtMgr) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccEvtMgr.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Password Validation (ccPwdSvc) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccPwdSvc.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Settings Manager (ccSetMgr) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccSetMgr.exe
O23 - Service: Diskeeper - Executive Software International, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Executive Software\DiskeeperServer\DKService.exe
O23 - Service: Norton AntiVirus Auto-Protect Service (navapsvc) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Norton AntiVirus\navapsvc.exe
O23 - Service: Norton AntiVirus Firewall Monitor Service (NPFMntor) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Norton AntiVirus\IWP\NPFMntor.exe
O23 - Service: NVIDIA Display Driver Service (NVSvc) - NVIDIA Corporation - C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvsvc32.exe
O23 - Service: SAVScan - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Norton AntiVirus\SAVScan.exe
O23 - Service: ScriptBlocking Service (SBService) - Symantec Corporation - C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\SYMANT~1\SCRIPT~1\SBServ.exe
O23 - Service: SmartLinkService (SLService) - - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\slserv.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Network Drivers Service (SNDSrvc) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\SNDSrvc.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec SPBBCSvc (SPBBCSvc) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\SPBBC\SPBBCSvc.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Core LC - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\CCPD-LC\symlcsvc.exe
O23 - Service: TrueVector Internet Monitor (vsmon) - Zone Labs LLC - C:\WINDOWS\system32\ZoneLabs\vsmon.exe

davidb2989


----------



## jhughey (Apr 23, 2005)

*Re: Check my Recent Linksys Post*

David,

Your problem appears to be identical to the one I described just a few days ago. Just search on my name jhughey and read the description. It may give you some more ideas about how to test things.

If someone else had mentioned it, sorry for the redundancy; but, you absolutely *must* download the latest firmware for this particular router model. Be sure and do that *before* you go any further.

I don't have the time to confirm this, but you might try starting over with the Linksys CD to configure the router from the workstation having the problem, it may resolve it. There is a stage during the install where the CD is querying your system (hopefully in an intelligent manner) to determine what is needed for its particular configuration. However, If you have this problem with more than one workstation, try using the CD from the oldest one. For all I know it may be an issue of an appropriate device driver. Again, this is pure speculation, so keep that in mind. 

My Linksys router is identical to yours. I finally decided to take my router back to Staples where I bought it. Even though I am weeks past the return deadline, they were willing to take it back in exchange for another brand. 

I tried their technical support, but unfortunately the 9 encounters I had with them indicated they did not really have the expertise to fix their product.

Good luck,

JHughey

Now you see it...now you don't ....Linksys Tech Support=> :4-beamup:


----------



## davidb2989 (Jan 8, 2005)

*Linksys connection*

I have already upgraded to the latest LinkSys firmware. It did not fix the problem. I might add that this workstation that's having the problem is NOT the one the LinkSys was installed from...could this be the problem?...I have 5 computers on this network [2 ethernet and 3 wireless], this one workstation [eMachines T2865] is the only one with this problem. I will go back and read your previous message, but wanted you to know that:
1.) I have the newest firmware for the router
2.) I did not install the router from this comuter
Just for the record, I've had this router for over a year...it works flawlessly except for this problem....The range for my wireless computers is much farther than I would have expected....tomorrow, I'll have time to read your previous [mentioned] post and see what happens....
I hope someone else will look at the HiJack This log and advise what possible causes might be lurking there...
thanks for your thoughts,
davidb2989


----------



## davidb2989 (Jan 8, 2005)

*Please Help With My Hijack This Log - Again !!*

same problem AGAIN ! 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Strange....updating the drivers for the nvidia network card cleared this problem for 2 days....BUT AGAIN it's doing it....AGAIN....

Network/Internet Problem:
I have 2 desktop computers connected via ethernet to a Linksys router. Both are configured exactly the same way. One continually drops the internet connection [although in Network Connections it shows as connected]. 
The problem is in the network. I must manually right click on the LAN logo and select 'repair'. Usually the connection then works [although some times I must re-start the computer]. I also have 2 wireless computers connect through the same WRTG54 Linksys router. Only this one computer loses the connection. I have already set the advanced settings to 'force' the speed on my networking controller to 'force 100 full duplex'. This did not help. I'll mention that I have a vpn setup on both desktops. On the one with the problem, I can sometimes regain my connection by connecting to the vpn and then disconnecting. P.S.-> I use ZoneAlarm and both computers are set exactly the same. Even when I leave ZoneAlarm 'disabled', I still lose connection.

I'm posting the newest [from the latest version of HiJack This] HiJack Log;

PLEASE HELP:

Logfile of HijackThis v1.99.1
Scan saved at 6:56:41 PM, on 4/26/2005
Platform: Windows XP SP2 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 SP2 (6.00.2900.2180)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccSetMgr.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\SNDSrvc.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\SPBBC\SPBBCSvc.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccEvtMgr.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\cisvc.exe
C:\Program Files\Executive Software\DiskeeperServer\DKService.exe
C:\Program Files\Norton AntiVirus\navapsvc.exe
C:\Program Files\Norton AntiVirus\IWP\NPFMntor.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvsvc32.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\slserv.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\CCPD-LC\symlcsvc.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\MsPMSPSv.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\Program Files\eM\Bay Reader\Shwicon2k.exe
C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe
C:\Program Files\Java\j2re1.4.2_06\bin\jusched.exe
C:\Program Files\Viewpoint\Viewpoint Manager\ViewMgr.exe
C:\Program Files\Zone Labs\ZoneAlarm\zlclient.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccApp.exe
C:\Program Files\Microsoft AntiSpyware\gcasServ.exe
C:\Program Files\StorageSync\StrgSync.exe
C:\Program Files\MUSICMATCH\MUSICMATCH Jukebox\mm_tray.exe
C:\Program Files\NVIDIA Corporation\NvMixer\NVMixerTray.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\RUNDLL32.EXE
C:\Program Files\BigFix\BigFix.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Microsoft AntiSpyware\gcasDtServ.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\cidaemon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\LIVING~1.SCR
C:\PROGRA~1\ScreenSaver.com\Living Marine Aquarium Full\ASKernel.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\ZoneLabs\vsmon.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\realsched.exe
K:\Downloaded Programs\HiJack This\hijackthis\HijackThis.exe
C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe

R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://www.msnbc.com/
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://www.emachines.com
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://www.msnbc.com/
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Connection Wizard,ShellNext = http://www.emachines.com/
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Int ernet Settings,ProxyOverride = 10.*,*.alliant.com,usfoas2.usfood.com
O2 - BHO: AcroIEHlprObj Class - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {53707962-6F74-2D53-2644-206D7942484F} - C:\PROGRA~1\SPYBOT~1\SDHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: NAV Helper - {BDF3E430-B101-42AD-A544-FADC6B084872} - C:\Program Files\Norton AntiVirus\NavShExt.dll
O3 - Toolbar: Norton AntiVirus - {42CDD1BF-3FFB-4238-8AD1-7859DF00B1D6} - C:\Program Files\Norton AntiVirus\NavShExt.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [showicon2k] C:\Program Files\\eM\Bay Reader\Shwicon2k.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe" -atboottime
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SunJavaUpdateSched] C:\Program Files\Java\j2re1.4.2_06\bin\jusched.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ViewMgr] C:\Program Files\Viewpoint\Viewpoint Manager\ViewMgr.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Zone Labs Client] "C:\Program Files\Zone Labs\ZoneAlarm\zlclient.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [PDF Converter Registry Controller] "C:\Program Files\ScanSoft\PDF Converter\RegistryController.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TkBellExe] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\realsched.exe" -osboot
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ccApp] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccApp.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Symantec NetDriver Monitor] C:\PROGRA~1\SYMNET~1\SNDMon.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [gcasServ] "C:\Program Files\Microsoft AntiSpyware\gcasServ.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NeroFilterCheck] C:\WINDOWS\system32\NeroCheck.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [StrgSync.exe] C:\Program Files\StorageSync\StrgSync.exe -w
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [MMTray] C:\Program Files\MUSICMATCH\MUSICMATCH Jukebox\mm_tray.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NVMixerTray] "C:\Program Files\NVIDIA Corporation\NvMixer\NVMixerTray.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NvCplDaemon] RUNDLL32.EXE C:\WINDOWS\system32\NvCpl.dll,NvStartup
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [nwiz] nwiz.exe /install
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [NBJ] "C:\Program Files\Ahead\Nero BackItUp\NBJ.exe"
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [NvMediaCenter] RUNDLL32.EXE C:\WINDOWS\system32\NVMCTRAY.DLL,NvTaskbarInit
O4 - Startup: Stickies.lnk = C:\Program Files\stickies\stickies.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Adobe Reader Speed Launch.lnk = C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\Reader\reader_sl.exe
O4 - Global Startup: BigFix.lnk = C:\Program Files\BigFix\BigFix.exe
O8 - Extra context menu item: Open PDF in Word - res://C:\Program Files\ScanSoft\PDF Converter\IEShellExt.dll /100
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\WINDOWS\System32\msjava.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Sun Java Console - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\WINDOWS\System32\msjava.dll
O9 - Extra button: ICQ - {6224f700-cba3-4071-b251-47cb894244cd} - C:\Program Files\ICQ\ICQ.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: ICQ - {6224f700-cba3-4071-b251-47cb894244cd} - C:\Program Files\ICQ\ICQ.exe
O9 - Extra button: AIM - {AC9E2541-2814-11d5-BC6D-00B0D0A1DE45} - C:\Program Files\aim\aim.exe
O9 - Extra button: Real.com - {CD67F990-D8E9-11d2-98FE-00C0F0318AFE} - C:\WINDOWS\System32\Shdocvw.dll
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Windows Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O12 - Plugin for .bcf: C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\Plugins\NPBelv32.dll
O12 - Plugin for .spop: C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\Plugins\NPDocBox.dll
O14 - IERESET.INF: START_PAGE_URL=http://www.emachines.com
O16 - DPF: {05D96F71-87C6-11D3-9BE4-00902742D6E0} (QuickPlace Class) - http://quickplace.usfood.com/qp2.cab
O16 - DPF: {11260943-421B-11D0-8EAC-0000C07D88CF} (iPIX ActiveX Control) - http://www.ipix.com/download/ipixx.cab
O16 - DPF: {17492023-C23A-453E-A040-C7C580BBF700} (Windows Genuine Advantage Validation Tool) - http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?lin...738&clcid=0x409
O16 - DPF: {22D4879A-92DB-470D-8A83-E158797D8176} (Liquid.LiquidHelper) - file://E:\components\Liquid.ocx
O16 - DPF: {4C39376E-FA9D-4349-BACC-D305C1750EF3} (EPUImageControl Class) - http://tools.ebayimg.com/eps/wl/act...ol_v1-0-3-9.cab
O16 - DPF: {62475759-9E84-458E-A1AB-5D2C442ADFDE} - http://a1540.g.akamai.net/7/1540/52...meInstaller.exe
O16 - DPF: {644E432F-49D3-41A1-8DD5-E099162EEEC5} (Symantec RuFSI Utility Class) - http://security.symantec.com/sscv6/...n/bin/cabsa.cab
O16 - DPF: {917623D1-D8E5-11D2-BE8B-00104B06BDE3} (CamImage Class) - http://burch.nlenet.com/activex/AxisCamControl.ocx
O16 - DPF: {9600F64D-755F-11D4-A47F-0001023E6D5A} (Shutterfly Picture Upload Plugin) - http://web1.shutterfly.com/downloads/Uploader.cab
O16 - DPF: {9A9307A0-7DA4-4DAF-B042-5009F29E09E1} (ActiveScan Installer Class) - http://www.pandasoftware.com/activescan/as5/asinst.cab
O16 - DPF: {A93D84FD-641F-43AE-B963-E6FA84BE7FE7} (LinkSys Content Update) - http://www.linksysfix.com/netcheck/...ll/gtdownls.cab
O16 - DPF: {CAFECAFE-0013-0001-0008-ABCDEFABCDEF} (JInitiator 1.3.1.8) - http://hp815npc:7779/discoverer/plu...n/jinit1318.exe
O16 - DPF: {DBA230D1-8467-4e69-987E-5FAE815A3B45} - 
O17 - HKLM\System\CS1\Services\Tcpip\Parameters: SearchList = alliant.com,usfood.com
O17 - HKLM\System\CCS\Services\Tcpip\Parameters: SearchList = alliant.com,usfood.com
O23 - Service: Symantec Event Manager (ccEvtMgr) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccEvtMgr.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Password Validation (ccPwdSvc) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccPwdSvc.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Settings Manager (ccSetMgr) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccSetMgr.exe
O23 - Service: Diskeeper - Executive Software International, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Executive Software\DiskeeperServer\DKService.exe
O23 - Service: Norton AntiVirus Auto-Protect Service (navapsvc) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Norton AntiVirus\navapsvc.exe
O23 - Service: Norton AntiVirus Firewall Monitor Service (NPFMntor) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Norton AntiVirus\IWP\NPFMntor.exe
O23 - Service: NVIDIA Display Driver Service (NVSvc) - NVIDIA Corporation - C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvsvc32.exe
O23 - Service: SAVScan - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Norton AntiVirus\SAVScan.exe
O23 - Service: ScriptBlocking Service (SBService) - Symantec Corporation - C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\SYMANT~1\SCRIPT~1\SBServ.exe
O23 - Service: SmartLinkService (SLService) - - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\slserv.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Network Drivers Service (SNDSrvc) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\SNDSrvc.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec SPBBCSvc (SPBBCSvc) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\SPBBC\SPBBCSvc.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Core LC - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\CCPD-LC\symlcsvc.exe
O23 - Service: TrueVector Internet Monitor (vsmon) - Zone Labs LLC - C:\WINDOWS\system32\ZoneLabs\vsmon.exe

davidb2989


----------

